# My babies just wont eat!



## Ad-Kins (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw a topic similar to this but most of the suggestions are for hand feeding. However, I've tried this several times to no avail.

My little Chinese mantids hatched three days ago and they have yet to eat. Does it take them awhile to get hungry? I figured that they would be little eating machines. I've tried live crickets, mealworms, and ants. I also spilt the chrickets and mealworms up for hand feeding, but they were just not interested.

I have a fear of maggots so I'm trying to avoid fruit flies, but if I must, I can order some.

Other than this, they seem very happy. I just can't figure out why they wont eat  Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 16, 2011)

Fruit flies, definitely. They will start to eat around 3 days after hatching. Mist with warm water so they can rehydrate. It might be too late to order and have fruit flies produced in time to feed.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Order the ff's but don't be surprised if most are cannibalized by then. It will be a lesson learned I fear.  

But hey you can get 500 more for like 5-10 bucks.  

I have 6-7 Chinese ooths I you find you need to start over.

Good luck to you what ever you decide.


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just as Angelofdeathzz mentioned.. most of them will probably cannibalize each other by the time the fruit flies come. Perhaps if you look around some rose bushes you'll find some aphids to temporarily feed them. =) Some of the rose bushes out there look like they are utterly DESTROYED by aphids.. Good Luck!


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 16, 2011)

Friut flies it is then! *shivers*

If I leave some fruit on the counter, they'll some a flying so I should have soon XD

Thanks guys!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Ad-Kins said:


> Friut flies it is then! *shivers*
> 
> If I leave some fruit on the counter, they'll some a flying so I should have soon XD
> 
> Thanks guys!


+1 You are a quick learner my friend.....


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 17, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> +1 You are a quick learner my friend.....


Thanks XD Actually, my mom is out of town and is swinging by Petco on her way back, so everything is going to work out.


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 17, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Fruit flies, definitely. They will start to eat around 3 days after hatching. Mist with warm water so they can rehydrate. It might be too late to order and have fruit flies produced in time to feed.


So they typically don't eat right away? That's good to know, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 17, 2011)

More good news! fruit fly maggots are designed for folks who don't like maggots. First, they are almost impossible to see while they are feeding because they are very small and the same color as their food (some people put a blue dye in their fly food to see the maggots better -- I guess that you won't be doing that!). Before they pupate, they climb up the side of their container, but unless you are checking regularly, you won't even see them before they pupate. Finally, if you do look very, very closely at one, it will often smile and give you a wink. Give it a try!

Could you introduce yourself in the Introductions forum, so that we can all say, "Welcome!"? Thanks.


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 17, 2011)

My Violin love pinheads! Have you tried the pinheads?

Also what's your enclosure like? I found out that I could actually save the life of a mantis if the enclosure is better for feeding. Pinheads are so tiny that it's difficult to spot and catch them in plantation soil, and they just hide underneath paper towel substrate.

My suggestion is that you completely remove all substrate and enclosure decor before you put the food in. After the food is gone, rearrange the enclosure. I know this isn't ideal however it sounds like you have an emergency and this could help these guys feed until they're older and more aggressive.

This tactic saved my violins from total oblivion, it may help with yours.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 17, 2011)

I've tried feeding chinese nymphs carpenter ants once.... bad mistake... Ants are tough little guys, they mangled up a bunch of nymphs and they didn't even seem interested in feeding.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 18, 2011)

When I get new babies in, I want to be sure they either eat before I put them in their enclosure.

I put them in the small delicups with a papertowel glued to the inner lid and drop in some food (probably one fruit fly) then check in later. If they eat or are eatting, then I feed them a little more before putting them in their new homes. If they don't eat, then I remove the food, add some humidity, and put them aside, labeled "ICU". Once they've molted, dried and eatten, I put them in their new home.

The little isolation cups are always more then twice their height (for molting), and I do this primarily to avoid cannibalism and others disrupting a molt. As almost all my setups are communal, this system gives them a chance to get aclimated in the new enclosure without the desperation for nutrition.

Another side note is that I like to see their frass (feces) in the isolation cup before I put them in their enclosure, as well. Mostly paranoia, but just in case.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 19, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> More good news! fruit fly maggots are designed for folks who don't like maggots. First, they are almost impossible to see while they are feeding because they are very small and the same color as their food (some people put a blue dye in their fly food to see the maggots better -- I guess that you won't be doing that!). Before they pupate, they climb up the side of their container, but unless you are checking regularly, you won't even see them before they pupate. Finally, if you do look very, very closely at one, it will often smile and give you a wink. Give it a try!
> 
> Could you introduce yourself in the Introductions forum, so that we can all say, "Welcome!"? Thanks.


Great to know! If anything, I can make my boyfriend take care of the flies XD

I'll have to do that, thanks!


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 19, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> My Violin love pinheads! Have you tried the pinheads?
> 
> Also what's your enclosure like? I found out that I could actually save the life of a mantis if the enclosure is better for feeding. Pinheads are so tiny that it's difficult to spot and catch them in plantation soil, and they just hide underneath paper towel substrate.
> 
> ...


I have an aquarium without soil. I wanted to keep the cage somewhat open so they could see the food. I'll have to check pinheads out. Where do you get yours from? Thanks!


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 19, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> When I get new babies in, I want to be sure they either eat before I put them in their enclosure.
> 
> I put them in the small delicups with a papertowel glued to the inner lid and drop in some food (probably one fruit fly) then check in later. If they eat or are eatting, then I feed them a little more before putting them in their new homes. If they don't eat, then I remove the food, add some humidity, and put them aside, labeled "ICU". Once they've molted, dried and eatten, I put them in their new home.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome idea! I'll have to do this with my new mantids coming in. Thanks so much!


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2011)

I have Melanogasters producing right now (these are much bigger cultures than you can get from Petco or the like), and I will have Hydei soon. I think I even have some that don't have the dye added right now (I ran out last time I made cultures).

Fortunately, Chinese grow fast enough that you won't need to have a fruit fly culture for long!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 20, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> I have Melanogasters producing right now (these are much bigger cultures than you can get from Petco or the like), and I will have Hydei soon. I think I even have some that don't have the dye added right now (I ran out last time I made cultures).
> 
> Fortunately, Chinese grow fast enough that you won't need to have a fruit fly culture for long!


I had a D. Hydei culture that was boom-boom-booming the other day, but I think it was a little overcrowded because now its full of dead flys. :blink: 

My mels are boom-boom-booming right now but they should have enough space where they don't overcrowd and die, HUZZAH!!


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 22, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> I have Melanogasters producing right now (these are much bigger cultures than you can get from Petco or the like), and I will have Hydei soon. I think I even have some that don't have the dye added right now (I ran out last time I made cultures).
> 
> Fortunately, Chinese grow fast enough that you won't need to have a fruit fly culture for long!


The sooner they eat crickets, the better XD


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 22, 2011)

Ad-Kins said:


> The sooner they eat crickets, the better XD


YUM!


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 25, 2011)

Do NOT feed them ants. Ants are a big no-no. They have acids in their bodies to keep things from eating them. Mantis nymphs even mimic ants to keep from getting eaten. Besides, ants eat insects. Your babies might just become lunch for an ant.


----------



## Ad-Kins (Apr 26, 2011)

Deby said:


> Do NOT feed them ants. Ants are a big no-no. They have acids in their bodies to keep things from eating them. Mantis nymphs even mimic ants to keep from getting eaten. Besides, ants eat insects. Your babies might just become lunch for an ant.


I figured that there may be problems, so I put the ants in the fridge so they wouldn't attack. I didn't know about the acid though. Thanks!


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 26, 2011)

You're welcome. I had an ant problem in my room and that's when good ol' Phil told me about the formic acid. They devoured my crickets a few times, too. &lt;_&lt;


----------

